# What are you passionate about?!



## bucknut12 (Apr 18, 2006)

What are you passionate about?! What do you love and like to learn about?! Art, sports, computers, movies, rock climbing, snickers candy bars, etc.?!

(I don't want to hear anything negative, just what it is you like/interested in/love to do)!

Me...I love playing basketball. Playing all day and playing good is just down right awesome.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

History, but learning about anything, really.
History for me is just really interesting. Learning about it, talking about it, hearing about it, is just extremely interesting. That's why I decided to change my major to it. I know I want to spend the rest of my life in, well, history.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a really big problem with losing interest in almost everything, but not when it comes to music... there is no possible way I'll ever lose interest in music.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Science, computers, and, to a degree, spirituality. I'm also passionate about fighting. Never again will I be harassed, insulted, or bullied in any type of situation without being able to fend for myself. I practice just for those types of situations.



A lizard turd fell onto my keyboard while I was composing this message.


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

I really like to read up on anthropology I have even considered going back to uni to study it and start a new career.

I also like getting into a good book.


----------



## BuffetBoy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sadly I have not given this much though over the past few years. But the couple things that quickly came to mind when reading this post were . . .

Computers
Cars


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Headphones
Some music 
Tea

That's about it. 36 years and I haven't found anything that really does anything for me.


----------



## northernlight (Jul 12, 2009)

Music without a doubt, Guitar in particular. Astronomy/Space and brewing the perfect coffee.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1. Motor Racing: it pretty much is my life and I have been fortunate enough to work for a team in the Australian V8 Supercar championship.

2. Aviation: The industry I am hoping to make a career in, state of the art technologies in all departments and the pinnacle of engineering.

3. Photography: Picked it up as a hobby but really started enjoying it and expanded my gear collection (simultaneously reducing weight of my wallet) and I don't think I am too bad at it either (but certainly not good enough to go professional).

4. General sport: Love playing soccer and did for 15 years and will soon be starting indoor soccer this weekend. Also enjoy watching sports such as rugby on tv, I just really like the team spirit in any competition.

5. Music: I suck at playing instruments (though learning guitar now, and enjoying it) but I pretty much listen to music every hour I am awake.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am passionate about reading. 
I am passionate about uplifting and encouraging others. 
I am passionate about God.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Music, especially playing/performing it. I don't get stage fright, I just block everything out except what's happening on the stage :lol

Sci-fi + fantasy TV/movies.

Technology, all aspects of it.

Space travel. Even though the average person will probably never get into space in my lifetime, it's still fun to think about.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Love and writing.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Books
Music
Sports-as a participant and typical spectator, and sometimes just for the beauty
My kids
Being a decent human being


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Music - what a great way to express oneself
Sport - can't get enough of it
Family - keep me afloat and give me a sense of belonging
Finance - it's the career path I feel I have the most interest and understanding in


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

Books -reading and writing
History
Music, especially symphonic/melodic metal -I love Kamelot! And I really love going to metal concerts in small venues, which really gives me hope that I can overcome anxiety issues.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm passionate about children (really, humanity as a whole but I think kids are particularly special). I'm passionate about stopping human trafficking and people helping people, even if it's just on a one-on-one basis.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I love working out- running, swimming, doing triathlons. It just feels so awesome! I would say that has to be my hugest passion. I also really enjoy discovering new music. That is something I have been doing a lot this summer. I also love my new job. I am enjoying it SO much and look forward to all the days I work. Volunteering is really fun too.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm most passionate about psychology - i want to go into research modeling the psyche and trying out different treatments on the models. 
after that it's finding close relationships, and spirituality, and painting, and music, and reading, and metaphorical things, and funny things, and psychological horror movies. 
i think i have too many interests.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

My passions are Music and Martial Arts


----------



## xDreamer (May 17, 2009)

I'm passionate about art and writing. I find it as a way to vent my feelings, though art is more easier to do that than writing fantasy. For art I like photography, sketching, painting, using clay, textiles, and basically anything I can use to create whatever comes to mind. I'm also passionate about music, animals, and graphic design which may also fall into the arts....


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Women. no joke.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ART, ART, anything to do with art, anything artsy fartsy, creative, creation, always, always, let it be ART.


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

exercise, nutrition, outdoor activities, photography, social issues


----------



## holhol (Jul 17, 2009)

- love love love abstract expressionist painters (franz kline, jackson pollock, mark rothko..etc)
- listening to music (especially anything involving jack white)
- cooking (and brewing own beer)


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I find most things interesting, my favorite past time is to read random articles on wikipedia. It's nice in that it helps you in conversations with a wide variety of people.


----------



## mathman (Jan 20, 2009)

I like learning anything really, but I like learning things about mathematics and all of the sciences except for biology even more than the other subjects. I am passionate about mathematics, particularly abstract math (or pure, depending on which term you prefer).


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

God
Reading
Films
Music
Computer


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

1. visual arts ... I have tried my hand and drawing, painting, model building, and animation. I love it ! I really get a kick out of creating a shape, whether its on paper, or a model I can feel in my hand.

2. I love a good story, especially a science fiction or horror. I enjoy muling over the plots, characters and any inventive technology used in story. As you can imagine, The Matrix is one of my favourites. I hope to animate a story of my own one day.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Scrabble
English literature


----------



## whatev133 (Aug 9, 2008)

Music-indie/alternative mostly
Fashion
Art- especially graphic design b/c it's what I study at school. 
God


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Jesus Christ and His Church
My Son
New England
Rocky Coastline, Lighthouses and changing seasons
When in a relationship with a man, passion knows no limits unless he puts limits on it or me
(in lieu of the above)
Dark Chocolate dipped in peanut butter with a cold glass of milk


----------



## bucknut12 (Apr 18, 2006)

I love reading everyone's responses!



Zeddicus said:


> Science, computers, and, to a degree, spirituality. I'm also passionate about fighting. Never again will I be harassed, insulted, or bullied in any type of situation without being able to fend for myself. I practice just for those types of situations.
> 
> A lizard turd fell onto my keyboard while I was composing this message.


Hahaha, gross!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

holhol said:


> - love love love abstract expressionist painters (franz kline, jackson pollock, mark rothko..etc)
> - listening to music (especially anything involving jack white)
> - cooking (and brewing own beer)


yow! I REVERE Rothko! pollock's ok.


----------



## hey25 (Jul 30, 2009)

Travel
Film
Reading
YouTube


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Working in a commercial kitchen. Having my adrenaline pumping and just moving as fast as I possibly can. I love to just stop for a minute when it goes quieter, laugh, and go "that was fun".
It's also really starting to hurt and embarrass me when food I'm responsible for gets ruined.

More specifically I love the strong flavour and the skill required in making a nice beef stock and then a nice red wine jus out of it. To me sauces are just really awesome. When you think about it they have more flavour and scent than the food they're covering.


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

computer
politics / current events
meditation / spirituality
universe / theories about reality / conspiracies
exercise
beating SA!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

- language (especially Latin, Ancient Greek, and French)
- literature
- history (Ancient, although I do find Napoleon fascinating)
- mythology
- art history and criticism


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not sure sometimes. Life.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

*being around/teaching kids
*encouraging others


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

aspergers,a.d.d., challenging s.a., puppeteering, swimming, reading novels, education, Harold and Maude, love, Roches, character building in my kids, my relationship with God, unfortunately chocolate, teen boys (hee hee), writing my novel, survivor, snow, ice, cold weather, script writing, ren.fairs, omg so much and so little time and money. Sure beats depression.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

leonardess said:


> ART, ART, anything to do with art, anything artsy fartsy, creative, creation, always, always, let it be ART.


I second that  Painting, drawing, sculpting, looking at and learning about art.

I also love music, skiing, fishing, philosophy, and especially travel!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Ah, yes - travel! I love going to new places and seeing new things. I am very fortunate to have lived in the UK for some time now, and being so close to Europe. In addition to London, I've been to Paris (about to go for the 3rd time), Venice, Rome, and Florence. I love it, it's so exciting going to a new place - there's something refreshing, exhilarating, and freeing about going to someplace where nobody knows me, and where I can't understand what they're saying, seeing things I've never seen before. I love it. Where have you travelled to?


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, you've been to some cool places! Unfortunately, I haven't had much opportunity to travel abroad. I've seen most of the US, and have been to Canada and Mexico a couple of times  Pretty sad. I love the feeling of traveling in itself, though. I love road trips and plane rides  I was hoping to make a bit more progress with SA before I traveled places I really wanted to go; I'd hate for me to ruin the trip of my dreams by being scared the whole time. I really want to see everywhere, though!


----------



## SK7 (Jul 22, 2009)

i luv music. writing songs helps me express my feelings in a way that nothing else can. & i like 2 sing. 
i also like art. drawing, painting, photography, clay, collages, etc.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

-Finance

-Politics (endlessly complaining to my idiot elected officials to be more exact)


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2009)

-writing/reading
-politics/social movement 
-animals/nature (specifically the ocean)
-my personal independence


----------



## foxwithwings13 (Jul 21, 2009)

animals of any kind really. Especially dogs! Anything I can learn about animals I will


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Lately, I've been passionate about making IRL friends. I'm also passionate about...things that inspire me (a dance recital, a good piece of art, etc) and things that make me laugh


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Guitar shredding and singing like an angel.


----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

I am passionate about.. so many things! learning, science, philosophy, helping animals, saving the planet, music, and video games.


----------



## ElectricLettuce (Jul 21, 2009)

Striking up conversations with homeless people/ handing them sandwiches
Baking cupcakes
Seeing the world
Designing clothes


----------

